# Are there any decent pubs in centra Brizzle?



## cyberfairy (Dec 9, 2006)

Normally go to the Moon and Croft or whatever it's called in Stokes Croft but heard become all poncey Any decent pubs for a drink this afternoon in vaguely central way to combat the hell of Xmas shopping?


----------



## strung out (Dec 9, 2006)

the hatchet on frogmore street... ummm my memory has failed me  i'm usually forced just to go to the poncey places 

my memory might return in a bit, i'll let you know


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 9, 2006)

strung_out said:
			
		

> the hatchet on frogmore street... ummm my memory has failed me  i'm usually forced just to go to the poncey places
> 
> my memory might return in a bit, i'll let you know


Aah, that'a what I was thinking of


----------



## big eejit (Dec 9, 2006)

The White Lion, right on the centre. No contest.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stringberd/244784833/


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 9, 2006)

big eejit said:
			
		

> The White Lion, right on the centre. No contest.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stringberd/244784833/


Nice pic-might check it out


----------



## strung out (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah, the full moon, the eclipse and the croft have all gone a bit trendy in recent months, to be honest if you're looking at going properly central, the hatchet opposite the academy or possibly somewhere like the artichoke in broadmead is going to be ok. Decent beers and simple food as far as i can remember but quite nice. If yer looking for anywhere much nicer, i guess you'd have to go a bit further afield, but i'm no expert really seeing as pretty much all of my favourite pubs have had makeovers in the last year and are now shit  jtg or krs would know better than me seeing as i tend to frequent mostly trashy studenty places at the moment. have a nice day shopping, maybe i will bump into you later as i stumble into town pissed on my way back from the football


----------



## strung out (Dec 9, 2006)

big eejit said:
			
		

> The White Lion, right on the centre. No contest.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stringberd/244784833/


good shout


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 9, 2006)

strung_out said:
			
		

> yeah, the full moon, the eclipse and the croft have all gone a bit trendy in recent months, to be honest if you're looking at going properly central, the hatchet opposite the academy or possibly somewhere like the artichoke in broadmead is going to be ok. Decent beers and simple food as far as i can remember but quite nice. If yer looking for anywhere much nicer, i guess you'd have to go a bit further afield, but i'm no expert really seeing as pretty much all of my favourite pubs have had makeovers in the last year and are now shit  jtg or krs would know better than me seeing as i tend to frequent mostly trashy studenty places at the moment. have a nice day shopping, maybe i will bump into you later as i stumble into town pissed on my way back from the football


The ful moon and eclipse, thats the one-I loved its stickiness Tink will check out Hatchett as heard so much about it. Virtually all Bath's pubs have been tarted up too It's all half pints of Leffe and toasted goats cheese now instead of house doubles and cheesy chips


----------



## big eejit (Dec 9, 2006)

There are some good pubs over the Bristol Bridge - the Cornubia has just reopened for instance, but not sure about their weekend opening hours. Also the Bridge Inn is a good place. That'll be open.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...&latlng=51455313,-2591902,8179777028489277743


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 9, 2006)

The apple on welshback's pretty good if you like your cider, but think they might have stopped opening during the day...


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 9, 2006)

Crown looked lovely but ended up having a nice pint in the Hatchett and a lovely pie in Pieminister. Not much christmas shopping done 
Found shop that sells Brothers Pear cider for all of you missing Glastonbury-tis the big alcohol shop on way from temple meads into town....


----------



## strung out (Dec 10, 2006)

non-interesting fact: i used to work in the crown


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 10, 2006)

strung_out said:
			
		

> non-interesting fact: i used to work in the crown


*adds to the 'files' * Looked very nice from the outside and from pic


----------



## northernhord (Dec 10, 2006)

I was never keen on city centre bars in Brizzle, twas the cadbury house and Farm for me mainly,  they aint too far from city centre


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 10, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> I was never keen on city centre bars in Brizzle, twas the cadbury house and Farm for me mainly,  they aint too far from city centre


The Farm is most cool-lovely food too


----------



## northernhord (Dec 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> The Farm is most cool-lovely food too



Yeah, I recall amidst the mental swirl once doing an allnight drinky ravey thing there and getting the loveliest breakfast ever in the morning


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 10, 2006)

I heard from a friend who hangs out in such circles that they've chucked out all the ravey types from the farm now, as they were sick of people hanging around all sunday being sketched out and falling into k holes.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 11, 2006)

Gerry1time said:
			
		

> I heard from a friend who hangs out in such circles that they've chucked out all the ravey types from the farm now, as they were sick of people hanging around all sunday being sketched out and falling into k holes.



Bummer. So where do all the fuckheads go now then?


----------



## pno (Dec 14, 2006)

The Cadbury as always


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2006)

i went to a nice one just along the road from temple meads, can't remember what it was called though, it had a great selection of real ale, and was on the right as you follow signs for the centre 

not a lot of help i know


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2006)

Think that's the shakespeare?


----------



## chazegee (Dec 14, 2006)

Gerry1time said:
			
		

> The apple on welshback's pretty good if you like your cider, but think they might have stopped opening during the day...



Yep, I think it opens at 5pm.

What cider though


----------



## genee_rave (Dec 14, 2006)

old duke old duke!

on king street - nice normal jazz pub


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2006)

*Beware the drug dogs ....*

Just thought I'd mention that Avon and Somerset Police have, in their wisdom decided that the most dangerous drug in the city centre is *not *alcohol.  

http://www.avonandsomerset.police.uk/LocalPages/NewsDetails.aspx?nsid=6824&t=1&lid=1


----------



## big eejit (Dec 14, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i went to a nice one just along the road from temple meads, can't remember what it was called though, it had a great selection of real ale, and was on the right as you follow signs for the centre
> 
> not a lot of help i know



It was The Kings Head, Marty:

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/40/4083/Kings_Head/Bristol

A spiffing boozer.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2006)

big eejit said:
			
		

> It was The Kings Head, Marty:
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/40/4083/Kings_Head/Bristol
> 
> A spiffing boozer.



that's the one, thanks


----------



## xenon (Dec 15, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Crown looked lovely but ended up having a nice pint in the Hatchett and a lovely pie in Pieminister. Not much christmas shopping done
> Found shop that sells Brothers Pear cider for all of you missing Glastonbury-tis the big alcohol shop on way from temple meads into town....



Hatchet is a good boozer. Still haven't been to the open mike comedy night yet though. The Crown, is my local really. Although it's gone shit in recent months. Too many screaming kids playing Metallica tracks I've heard 9000 times before. 

I quite like the Irish bar near it. Just quiet sort of pub. King William and Navel volunteer are good for a quiet weekend afternoon.


----------



## xenon (Dec 15, 2006)

strung_out said:
			
		

> non-interesting fact: i used to work in the crown



Shit. When roughly. You've probably served me a few times.


----------



## xenon (Dec 15, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> *adds to the 'files' * Looked very nice from the outside and from pic



Actually the Rummer Hotel just up from it is nice for a chilled late beer. Pricey as they're all foreign imports I think. But cunfortable and you can actually hear your mates.


----------



## strung out (Dec 15, 2006)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Shit. When roughly. You've probably served me a few times.


just last xmas to help out chris... rob who used to be the barman there is my best mate from school.

rummer is a decent place and they got some really interesting ciders


----------



## Isambard (Dec 15, 2006)

Is The Crown the one on that lane next to the St Nicholas markets?
Been in there a couple of times if it is and its OK.

The Hatchett looks a really interesting pub, been past loas of times on my way to other locations   but it looks lairy sometimes with a bad vibe at the weekends.


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 15, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Is The Crown the one on that lane next to the St Nicholas markets?
> Been in there a couple of times if it is and its OK.
> 
> The Hatchett looks a really interesting pub, been past loas of times on my way to other locations   but it looks lairy sometimes with a bad vibe at the weekends.



yeah that's the crown, it's alright, quite cheap. Hatchett isn't that bad really, weekends are rammed though, couldn't get in the other night because it was full. 

The Waterfront pub on, surprise suprise, the waterfront is nice but it's mega expensive as it's owned by jurys or something.

Most of the centre is "bars" which is a shame really. Renato's is nice, never been there during the day though, only past twelve when there's normally someone banging away on the piano.*



*not that kind of banging you filth.


----------



## JTG (Dec 15, 2006)

Hatchet's not that lairy, just full of goths and emos really


----------



## big eejit (Dec 15, 2006)

Hatchet - more fishnet than a Grimbsy trawler.


----------



## xenon (Dec 16, 2006)

strung_out said:
			
		

> just last xmas to help out chris... rob who used to be the barman there is my best mate from school.
> 
> rummer is a decent place and they got some really interesting ciders



I remember Rob. You probably did serve me at some point then. I was in there a fair bit in the run up to Christmas. The Friday, 23rd I think, last year. Was particularly boozey. 

The Hatchet gets my vote as well.


----------



## xenon (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know how. But Renartos seem to serve the worst pint of Cronanburg. Always gives me guts ache. yes I know. Cue inevitable. Welll if you must drink that gassy chemical shite. 

TO get a seat, you really need to be in the Hatchet by 830. Don't make the mistake of sitting on the last empty table on the side. Right beneath the speaker.

Louisanna's good but not really in the city centre.


----------



## Isambard (Dec 18, 2006)

Jittug, was was that pub where we met up when you did your Bristol historical walk with us?


----------



## JTG (Dec 18, 2006)

no


----------



## FruitandNut (Dec 18, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Think that's the shakespeare?



I preferred the Shakespeare up Bishopston?

How about the Albion and Peeler, if you are prepared to go Whiteladies/Clifton way?


----------



## FruitandNut (Dec 18, 2006)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Hatchet - more fishnet than a Grimbsy trawler.



Which one?    There was only about 12 when I was living there a few years back.

If you do get a thirst in the environs of Grimsby, try out the Lincoln Castle (a former ferry), or the Honest Lawyer (pub sign has his head tucked under his arm).


----------



## bus (Dec 18, 2006)

*sniffs*

haven't been home in ages  

would have said the hatchett, as others have done. Freaked out by the concept of the Full moon being poncey, it was a shithole when i lived there 

Cadbury has to be pub of choice i think. Are the other montpelier pubs still there? Beaufort? Old England? I think that the star and garted had closed down before I left


----------



## Sturdy Wrists (Dec 20, 2006)

O'Shaughnassys is good. Just down from Nick's market.


----------



## xenon (Dec 20, 2006)

Is that the one by the steps. Next to what was manhattens or what ever it's called now?

If so. yep it's a decent pub.


----------



## Sturdy Wrists (Dec 21, 2006)

Thats the one. Guinness is kept properly.


----------



## diond (Jan 5, 2007)

Rather than start a new thread, I'm hoping others might have any more suggestions as to any decent real ale type pubs in Bristol.
It's my friends Stag do in the summer and we're going to watch the one dayer between England and India, and most of us are real ale aficionado's. Thanks to this thread I've earmarked a few, but I'm wondering whether there are any other worth frequenting? Ta.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 9, 2007)

Talking of real ale, did I hear the rumour that Brains over in that there Caerdydd were going to buy up Smiles and try and grow in the West Country?
Maybe the sadly missed Brewery Tap might re-open?


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 9, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Maybe the sadly missed Brewery Tap might re-open?



They'd have to rebuild it from scratch first. Blatantly gonna be flats...


----------



## Isambard (Jan 9, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrr 


Though in terms of "Location Location Location" is is a pretty top place to live like.


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's one for the files.. I lost my virginity in The Full Moon.

 

And this won't increase my popularity, but both it and The Eclipse could only be improved by being "made poncey".

I also used to work in The Hatchett, great pub, we used to have great lock-ins.

Ah, the memories..


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2007)

I had a glass bottle thrown at my head in the full moon. or was it the eclipse. the one on the left. great times


----------



## big eejit (Jan 16, 2007)

I remember when the Full Moon was so classy that they wouldn't let me in in jeans! I had to borrow my mate's trousers to get in! It was still a complete dump tho.

Anyone been to the Seven Stars behind St Mary Redcliffe? I'm planning to go there this Friday. It has its own website - quite a history:

http://www.7stars.co.uk/


----------



## JTG (Jan 16, 2007)

It's very small. Can't remember owt else, only ever been in there before gigs at the fleece


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2007)

From 'The Seven Stars History'

At it's height the Parish of Redcliffe and surrounds was home to some 200 coaching inns, ale houses and lodgings, some large enough to have had stables for a hundred horses. 
This bustling community of seafarers, traders and residents was one of the busiest parts of the city. 

Today (2006) apart from us at the Seven Stars only eight others remain and continue to trade. These are the Portwall Tavern, the Ostrich, the Cornubia (previously known as the Rabbit Warren), the Bell in Pruet Street, the Shakespeare in Victoria Street (formerly Temple Street), the Velindra, the Victoria (now called the Golden Guinea) and the Ship Inn on Redcliffe Hill. 

The Bell and the Portwall are great old mans pubs with incredibly cheap food and good beer. Also the Shakespeare - although it can get quite lively in there.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 17, 2007)

I have actually been to the Seven Stars. I was confusing it with the Ship from the recent description in Bristol Real Ale mag - "in the shadow of St Mary Redcliffe" my arse. Bloody long shadow. 

The Ship currently seems to be shut. They don't mention The Kings Head next to the Shakespeare in that history. It's a much better boozer than the Shakespeare. Tho to be fair I've never been in the Shakespeare!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah the ship shut earlier this year 

And the Kings head I havent been into, but it looks a proper olde pub - maybe it was a new one made to look old?

(and I noticed the 'shadow of St Marys as well! Bollocks its a good 5 mins walk away!)


----------



## big eejit (Jan 17, 2007)

The Kings Head is a proper olde pub. I think it dates from about 1660, but it has a fantastic Vistorian interior with a tram-like wooden drinking compartment. 

Funnily enough I was there earlier today taking a picture of its lesser-spotted backside:


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> The Kings Head is a proper olde pub. I think it dates from about 1660, but it has a fantastic Vistorian interior with a tram-like wooden drinking compartment.
> 
> Funnily enough I was there earlier today taking a picture of its lesser-spotted backside:



I'm going there for a pint - will let you know what I think in about an hour


----------



## big eejit (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm sure you'll like it if you appreciate good beer and proper pubs. Also does decent good value food.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2007)

Not bad at all, it was packed at the back and smaller than I'd thought - had to sit at the bar, not a bad pint (although it was lager) but a nice little place for a lunchtime pint


----------

